# MP3 am Verstärker abspielen



## Minga_Bua (21. April 2011)

*MP3 am Verstärker abspielen*

Sorry wusste net genau was ich als Titel nehmen soll ^^

Ich überlege gerade eine Möglichkeit wie ich MP3s über die anlage abspielen kann ohne das PC oder TV laufen müssen.

Am besten wäre natürlich das ich auch per Fernbedienung steuern könnte. Vielleicht auch eine Titelanzeige im Display.

Aber zumindest das ich eine playlist per Fernbedienung vom Receiver starten könnte.

Habt ihr ne Idee?

EDIT Sowas wie ne externe Festplatte die man irgendwie an Receiver anschließen kann gibts nicht zufällig oder?^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2011)

*AW: MP3 am Verstärker abspielen*

Es gibt Multimedia-Festplatten bzw. auch Mediaplayer, an die man USB-Sticks oder -HDDs anschließen kann. Damit ginge das. Das Problem ist, dass die so gut wie nie Displays haben, und wenn ja, dann keine brauchbaren. Die Teile sind halt immer auch für Videos gedacht, und die Hersteller scheinen daher davon auszugehen, dass jeder auch nen LCD da stehen hat, wo er Medien abspielen will... an einen LCD angeschlossen hat man dann nämlich ein richtiges Menü usw. für die MM-Platte/Mediaplayer nutzbar. Wenn Du an der Stelle, wo Dein Receiver steht, nen LCD hast, wäre eine MM-HDD/Mediaplayer natürlich was brauchbares, sofern es Dir nix ausmachst, zumindest zur Wahl/Zusammenstellung der Playlist den LCD anzumachen. "Lied vor" usw. sollte dann auch ohne den LCD klappen 

Manche Internetradios können auch ganz gut mit MP3 umgehen, sind dann aber wiederum rel. teuer. Ich hab da auch mal geschaut: die, die halbwegs was taugen für die Nutzung von MP3, kosten weit über 100€, oder man findet zu wenig Infos, ob die was taugen, zB http://www.amazon.de/VR-Radio-Internetradio-Tuner-HiFi-Anlage-WEBRADIO/dp/B003WFLACC oder andere sind grad bei MP3 dann Mist wie zB http://www.amazon.de/review/RXW4ME32DPVDP/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#RXW4ME32DPVDP

Oder halt nen normalen, tragbaren MP3-Player einfach mit an den Receiver anschließen und in Kauf nehmen, dass der Akku leer werden kann und man keine Fernbedienung hat.

Is auch die Frage, was Du ausgeben willst ^^


ps: ich versteh es eh nicht, warum es jeden Sch#&%!/ in Sachen Multimedia gibt, außer Standalone-MP3Player mit halbwegs brauchbarem Display und Fernbedienung. Vor allem mit DockingStations für den ipod wird man ja fast schon totgeschlagen, Videofähige Player mit HDMI gibt es schon ab ca. 50€ - aber einfach nur nen MP3-Player für Netzbetrieb gibt es nicht. Es gibt gute tragbare Player für 30-40€, dazu braucht es an sich nur noch ein eigenes Netzteil und ne Fernbedienung, als Display würde mir sogar das von einem normalen tragbaren Player reichen, um ne Playlist auszusuchen oder einen bestimmten Titel zu suchen - ich muss nicht unbedingt aus 4m den Titel ablesen können. So was muss doch an sich für 60-80€ machbar sein... ich versteh es echt nicht. ^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (22. April 2011)

*AW: MP3 am Verstärker abspielen*

Vielleicht sollten wir gemeinsam soetwas erfinden und patentieren lassen ^^
Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das schon viele vor dem Problem gestanden sind :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2011)

*AW: MP3 am Verstärker abspielen*

Ob das alle smöglich ist hängt vom Verstärker ab was er an Anschlüssen bietet. Ansonsten ganz Old - School auf einen Datenträger brennen, wenn man eine halbwegs brauchbaren DVD Player hätte könnte man sogar einen USB Stick anklemmen


----------



## Cuddleman (22. April 2011)

*AW: MP3 am Verstärker abspielen*

Ich hab mir meinen Wünschen entsprechend die Sache einfach gemacht. 

Da ich seit je her schon Sony-Ericsson Handys mit Walkmanfunktion (gerade wegen des MP3-Players und der emensen Bassfunktion in Verbindung mit den originalen Inohrhörern) kaufe( z.B. W800i,W810i o.a.), war es nur ein kleiner Schritt diese mit der Hifi-Anlage zu verbinden. Da ein Adapter für die Originalinohrhörer im Lieferumfang für 3,5mm Klinkenbuchse mit dabei ist, brauchte ich nur noch ein entsprechendes Verlängerungskabel und einen Adapter für die HiFi-Anlage. Das Verlängerungskabel ist mit 10m Länge weitestgehend nicht sichtbar verlegt und bietet trotzdem am Ort der Entspannung genügend Freiraum für 3m Umkreis.

Die Fernbedienung wird zumindest für die MP3-Wiedergabe durch das Gerät selber ersetzt. Man muß nur vorher eine definierte Lautstärke an der Anlage Voreinstellen und kann dann am Handy diese von 0 auf Max regulieren. Bezüglich einer Equalizerfunktion bietet das Handy einen 5stufigen und Voreinstellungen von Normal bis Superbass, wobei das letztere die Anlage/en ordentlich fordert.
Das Handy läßt natürlich die Titelwahl, Abspiellisten und alles was MP3-Player ausmacht, auch zu.
Im Superbass-Betrieb, mit vollen Akku, läuft das Handy bei 3/4 Lautstärkeeinstellung rund 6Stunden. (mit 8GB Memorystick Pro Duo-Speicherkarte und 192Kbs)

Eine weitere aber von mir noch nicht ausprobierte Varinte, erlaubt die drahtlose Verwendung mit Bluetooth und Stereokanalübertragung. Dies ermöglicht noch einen weit flexibleren Einsatz, aber ich glaub mal das der Akku dadurch wesentlich eher am Ende ist.

Wer sich ein Ladegerät mit Ladeadapter für's Handy zulegt, oder schon hat (Adapter wird ins Handy gesteckt und an diesem auf der anderen Seite kann der 3,5mm Klinkenadapter angeschlossen werden), kann das Handy 24 Stunden Nonstop durchlaufen lassen. Einzig das Kabel des Ladegerätes begrenzt den Bewegungsraum um mindestens die Hälfte!


----------



## SA\V/ANT (22. April 2011)

*AW: MP3 am Verstärker abspielen*

Also keine Ahnung wie du dir das vorstellst aber ich würde sagen wenn, dann muss der PC laufen.

Ich hab so ein Teil : Asus O!Play HDP-R1 Media Player, Full HD 1080p, E-Sata: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Da kannst du eine Festplatte dranhängen und mit einem Knopfdruck wird dir Musik abgespielt. Ein Display hat die Box allerdings nicht..


----------



## Scruffy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: MP3 am Verstärker abspielen*

Es gibt soweit ich informiert bin drei Systeme bei denen man Streamer so an die Stereoanlage anschließt und dann per Fernbedienung mit Display steuert:

Sonos Zoneplayer
Logitech Squeezebox
Teac WAP

- Sonos ist mir zu teuer und bietet auch nicht die Funktion die ich möchte, einfach vom USB Datenträger Musik aus den Ordnern auswählen. Dafür findet man eigentlich keine schlechten Bewertungen oder negative Meinungen, es läuft wohl alles sehr gut.
- Logitech ist für mich auch wieder recht teuer, da der USB Anschluss nur an der Squeezebox Touch vorhanden ist und ich die Fernbedienung dann zusätzlich benötige. Mir wurde in einem anderen Forum aber gesagt so ausgereift wie die Sonos Geräte wäre es nicht.
- Mein Teac WAP 4500 war zwar das mit Abstand günstigste System (für mich), dafür ist es jetzt zum 3. Mal über den Händler eingeschickt, da das Teil sich leider seit Beginn immer wieder aufhängt oder anderweitig herumzickt. Die Geräte mit zu den anderen vergleichbarer Fernbedienung sind dann auch nicht mehr viel günstiger und man findet wohl auch mehr Stimmen die nicht nur gutes zu berichten haben.

Wenn man schon ein Smartphone hat und ein NAS, und das Gerät an der Stereoanlage per LAN einbinden kann, dann benötigt man bei Sonos und Logitech nur einen einfachen Player und die entsprechende Software für das Handy als Fernbedienung. Dann käme man auch relativ günstig weg. Die Teac Geräte empfehle ich auf jeden Fall niemandem mehr, ymmv.


Eine Idee wie man günstig mit Netbook, Smartphone + entsprechender Software selbst so etwas realisieren könnte hat nicht zufällig jemand? Insbesondere was die Software angeht die man dazu nutzen könnte?


----------

